# [Frame Buffer] Se lance longtemps après le boot !

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

Depuis un certains nombres de noyaux, je n'ai plus le frame buffer qui se charge dès le boot mais plus plutôt vers le montage des fs et j'ai pas mal cherché sans trouver une solution. Tout d'abord sur le wiki  ICI  ou se problème est cité mais les pistes enumérées ne semblent pas les bonnes pour moi ...

1. Vérifier si les fichiers du splash sont bien ds le initr 

```
IRIA boot # zcat fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768 | cpio --list

.

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/1024x768.cfg

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/Vera.ttf

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/overlay-768.png

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/verbose-1024x768.png

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/background-1024x768.png

sbin

sbin/fbcondecor_helper

sbin/splash_helper

dev

dev/console

dev/misc

dev/tty0

dev/fb

dev/vc

dev/null

lib

lib/splash

lib/splash/sys

lib/splash/proc

root

1406 blocks

```

2. Vérifier que ma carte et mon écran support la résolution 

```
dry@IRIA ~ $ cat /sys/class/graphics/fb0/modes

U:1024x768p-60

V:1280x1024p-75

V:1280x1024p-60

V:1024x768p-75

V:1024x768p-70

V:1024x768p-60

V:800x600p-75

V:800x600p-72

V:800x600p-60

V:800x600p-56

V:640x480p-75

V:640x480p-72

V:640x480p-60

U:2048x1536p-60

U:1400x1050p-59

U:1600x1200p-60

U:320x240p-60

U:320x400p-59

U:320x200p-59

U:1280x1024p-59

U:1024x768p-60

U:800x600p-59

U:640x480p-60

U:640x400p-59

```

Voilà, j'aimerais savoir si vous avez le même problème et si une solution existe .

Merci.

----------

## loopx

T'en as de la chance  :Smile: 

Le mien à carément disparu   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## polytan

Et moi je l'ai désactivé, ca merdouille avec la mise en veille...

----------

## Mickael

Salut il nous faut plus d'infos. Ta carte le noyo etc emerge --info etc

Et je cite cette remarque depuis le thread Baselayout2 centralisation des retours :

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> Merci nemo13 !
> 
> Je vais tester dès que je retrouve ma gentoo...(je suis sur l'ubuntu de ma copine là jusqu'à lundi)
> 
> Par contre j'ai trouvé la solution pour le splash :
> ...

 

----------

## man in the hill

Bonjour,

 *Mickael wrote:*   

> Salut il nous faut plus d'infos. Ta carte le noyo etc emerge --info etc
> 
> Et je cite cette remarque depuis le thread Baselayout2 centralisation des retours :
> 
> 

 

J'ai lu ce thread avant de poster et Je n'ai pas de problème de compilation de splashutils ave baselayaout2.

1. emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.5_rc6 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r1 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-56

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 23 Apr 2008 16:17:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.5

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6, 2.5.2-r2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -msse3 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"

FEATURES="assume-digests digest distlocks parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ http://adelie.polymtl.ca/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.seren.com/gentoo ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays /usr/local/layman/desktop-effects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdinstall cdio cdr clamav cli cracklib crypt cscope cups dbus dio dri dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emul-linux-x86 encode esd evo fam fbsplash ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gb gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gstreamer hal iconv imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap libcaca libnotify live mad matroska midi mikmod mime mmx motif mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection ruby sdl session sockets spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream suspend2 svg tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode vcd videos vlm vorbis xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

2. grep     CONFIG_FB  /usr/src/linux/.config

```

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

```

3. cat /boot/grub/grub.conf

```

default  0

timeout  -1

splashimage=(hd0,2)/boot/grub/vue.xpm.gz

title   Gentoo  GNU/Linux       Genesis-kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r1

root    (hd0,2)

kernel  /boot/genesis-kernel-2.6.25-gentoo-r1  root=/dev/sda3   splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr:3,ywrap quiet console=tty1

initrd  /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

title   Windows XP Pro

rootnoverify  (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Ma carte graphique est une Nvidia 6150, je n'ai que cette machine avec baselayout2 et mes autres machines avec cartes NVidia, ATI, noyaux récent (2.6.23 minimum) ont le même soucis avec le frame buffer    

et cela ne date pas "d'hier"  (6 mois - 1an).

Voilà,

Merci

----------

## gglaboussole

J'ai lu quelque part (mais ou ?) que certains qui avaient ce genre de problème l'avaient résolu en plaçant fbcondecor dans le runlevel boot plutôt que défault

EDIT désolé   :Embarassed: ... je l'ai justement vu dans le lien que tu donnes toi même...

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est le framebuffer (console haute résolution) qui s'affiche pas où juste le splash ?

Perso le splash ne se lançait plus du tout depuis quelque temps et j'ai résolu ça en remplaçant console=tty1 par CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 dans le grub.conf

----------

## MasterPrenium

rajoute çà après le paramètre video :

```
vga=0x318
```

J'ai eu un peu le même problème que toi avec les kernel >=2.6.23 si je me souviens bien ou 2.6.22, il faut passer en plus le paramètre VGA

De plus j'ai vu que comme moi tu utilise le splash du livecd (très bon choix ^^)

Rajoute kdgraphics

çà donne :

```
splash=silent,kdgraphics,theme:livecd-2007.0
```

----------

## Ezka

En ce moment je passe d'un 2.6.22 au 2.6.25 tout frai démoulu et impossible de refaire marcher ce didiou de fb   :Sad:  (entre autres merdes).

Chanceux ceux qui ont un fb qui marche   :Rolling Eyes:  ...

----------

## kopp

Arretez moi si je dis une connerie, mais si on ne fait pas de ramdisk  ou init je sais plus quoi, ou je ne sais quoi, le splash ne se lance qu'après le montage des disques durs, non ?

Je sais plus, j'ai plus d'image de fond dans mon splash moi.... J'ai abandonné l'idée d'en avoir un....

----------

## MasterPrenium

Perso ma config pour avoir un fb qui marche :

- fichier .config fait à la main avec make menuconfig

- genkernel utilisant ce fichier .config pour créer le kernel et l'initrd

Les paramètres additionnels je les ai déjà donné plus haut  :Wink: 

Si besoin de mes lignes complètes de grub demandez  :Wink: 

Car je peux vous assurez que çà marche très bien !

----------

## Temet

Perso sur mon portable il se charge aussi (trop) tard, alors que sur le desktop non.

C'est un mystère de l'informatique sur lequel j'ai décidé de ne pas perdre de temps  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ezka

Moué ben je reste avec mon 2.6.22 qui marche nickel, de toute façon le 25 il aime pas mon reseau wifi   :Arrow: 

----------

